# How much wheatgrass should I take each day?



## Alley (Aug 13, 2006)

Tried posting this on peer support and got no replies

This is my first time using wheatgrass.

I have pills - 500mg .  How many of these should I take each day?

Thanks ladies

xxx


----------



## Ruby_Tuesday (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Alley,

I am using wheatgrass capsules - 550mg.  I take 2 each morning but the bottle says 4 daily with food.  Sometimes I have take 4.  It depends what you are wanting to do.  If it is lowering FSH levels, I would recommend acupuncture over any supplement.

Warm Wishes,

Ruby


----------



## pip7 (May 5, 2006)

Hi Alley
I take 500mg capsules and take 2 twice a day.  Can't remember how I ended up taking that much.
Pip x


----------



## Gizzle (Jan 13, 2007)

What does wheat grass actually do for fertility? Does it have the same effect as agnus castus? Are they safe to take in conjunction with fertility drugs? Does anybody know if there are any threads on here specifically with this info?
Thanks
Gizzle


----------



## Alley (Aug 13, 2006)

Gizzle

I believe both Wheatgrass and Agnus Cactus can help reduce FSH, which in turn helps fertility. This is my first time using wheatgrass. I am not sure if you can take both - I may try as I am having tx soon - start end of march... not sure how quickly they work.

Alley x


----------



## Gizzle (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Alley
Thanks for your reply.  Have you been monitoring your FSH levels?  It would be interesting to know if you've had any success.  I had a small shot of wheatgrass juice yesterday in a health bar.  The 'barman' gave me an orange quarter to eat directly afterwards - bit like a tequila!  Boy, it tastes disgusting... probably better to take in tablet form!
Gizzle x


----------



## lotusjen (May 15, 2007)

i take it every day. I grow it from seed then juice it. It has shall we say a distinctive taste!!! but its ok if you put it in a jice with carrot and apple and ceelery  .. well anything really. A shot a daay - which is about an eg cupful full. It is very easy to grow. if anyone wnats some pointersxlet me know


----------

